# PPB evening 15/4



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

thinking a fish tommorrow nite after work 'bout 5pm .. not sure where yet but l'll load up the yak tonight and sort the details later :wink:


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

Im going out tonite so cant make it, tried last nite very scary at suunyside in & out of the water :lol: If its too rough etc, keep me up to date with your plans would like to catch up for a fish & a paddle.


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

No can do, but I'm thinking of an am tues fish, just dependant (as usual) on work.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

Hiya Squizz ... i posted that last nite and put the wrong date up mate. Im actually loaded up for a yakfish tonight if your interested


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

Yeah i looked at when you posted and worked out it was monday. definately out for tonite. I put a breif run down of my trip last nite on a trip report by kevin. May try and squeeze a tuesday morning, but same as tim, all depends on work


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

I'm looking at Gibbo's little patch of reef at the mo.










Not too far from my place, and a bit of my local water I haven't fished.

It's the southern end of Mt Martha Beach, the reef shouldn't be hard to locate, even for those poor sonarless fishos like myself.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

g'day Tim ... at the bottom of the picture, is that the small headland we fish to the left of when at sunnyside???


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

No, this is the south of Mt Martha, you're thinking Mt Eliza.

~10-15 mins drive further south.


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Diagram


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

oh yep...cool. I will already be pushing for time after work tonight and dont think i can afford the extra 15-20minutes but happy to check it out another time, or Canadian bay even :wink:


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Where do you launch in Canadian Bay. Scott mentioned having to do a fair hike - is there somewhere closer??


----------

